# Some CP pics



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

The giant and the dwarf! 







The dwarf:









Northiana, my preciousssss from Sarawak:









Sundew (this one flowers and produces lots of seed that germinate easily in any bit of sphagnum moss):





Butterwort, Pinguicula primuliflora:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice assortment of CPs! 

The dwarf Nepenthes is N. ampullaria and the sundew is D. spathulata.

How old is northiana?


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 8, 2011)

The northiana is wonderful and that sundew is really nice too! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Such interesting members of the plant kingdom.


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2011)

_Killer!!!_


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, eOrchids..  I forgot to post the names.. The northiana was grown from a 4-inch leafspan seedling about 4 years ago. It is slow but steady. The pitchers only begun assuming the bright colouration once leafspan hit 12 inches. Someone on another forum identified the sundew as intermedia


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2011)

Ah, the photographer is home again  !!! Impressive pics, thanks!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Wonderful pics and plants :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice Neps! I like the dwarf.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 13, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Someone on another forum identified the sundew as intermedia



It doesn't look like Drosera spathulata. What colour are the flowers? Given your location, there are tropical forms of Drosera intermedia (white flowers) so it is a possibility. It could also be Drosera nidiformis which has pink flowers.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 13, 2011)

The flowers are white. Thanks for the info, Andrew.. I'm not big on sundews..


----------



## Andrew (Dec 14, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> The flowers are white. Thanks for the info, Andrew.. I'm not big on sundews..



Sounds fine for intermedia.

Your Nep ampullaria is very cute. I wish I had the right temperature to grow that species.


----------

